# Nero 7 installation and uninstallation error!!!!



## shyamno (May 6, 2006)

I had installed nero 7 demo edition and after uninstalling it My contrlo panel shows it is yet present in the PC.When i am removing the program from the control panel it gives me error ""FATAL ERROR:INSTALLATION CORRUPTED-PLEASE REINSTALL NERO"".

And now when i reinstall it the screen shows 1)remove 2)modify 3)repair.
and all these options i have checked but all shows the same error""FATAL ERROR:INSTALLATION CORRUPTED-PLEASE REINSTALL NERO""

Please help me.


----------



## dissel (May 6, 2006)

hey buddy....
thats a common problem and same happened with me.....

When you first install the nero 7 a folder named 'nero7.tmp' created in your temp folder and now it is probably missing (i am sure).You may delete it when you clear your temp folder.try to get back from your friends machine if he use nero 7 and still not delete the above mentioned folder or some where else.....

you can find here:-

If you using XP it is under the "C:\Documents and Settings\yourusername\Local Settings\Temp"

If you using Win98 "C:\Windows\Temp"

(Change the drive letter and yourusename acording to your system settings)

Either you need to re-format the windows partion and then install the nero7.


----------



## digiFriend (May 6, 2006)

it seem like nero 7 is creating problem with lots of people.


----------



## phatratt (May 6, 2006)

pheraps the uninstallation file .isu is either missing or corrupted.


----------

